# New "Lil' Water Bassin' Tour 2012"



## HAWGHUNNA

The New Wackem's "Lil' Water Bassin' Tour 2012", was made official tonight. We will begin 2 new adventures in 2012.

http://wackemcrazybaits.com/index.htm

#1 Adventure - On January 7th 2012, the Georgia Division of Lil' Water Bassin' will kick off the year, with a full blown tour for one angler (per boat) teams. Our 2012 tour schedule was changed a lil' bit, due to low lake levels. Please visit our web site, to view our official 2012 tour schedule. http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/2012georgiatourschedule.htm

#2 Adventure - On February 25th 2012, Lil' Water Bassin' will kick off a brand new division/club in the State of Alabama. Our Bama Division will be 2 man team formatted for 2012. We are very confident, that we have a tournament director in place for the Bama Division, that has the determination and enthusiasm to bring Lil' Water Bassin' and Competitive Jonboat Anglin' to the next level. Please visit our Bama Division web site to view our 2012 tour schedule - http://lwbbama.com/.

We would also like to announce that Lil' Water Bassin', has a tournament director/club director in place in the State of North Carolina, that has the same determination and enthusiasm as our Bama leader. Lil' Water Bassin' will have a new division/club in North Carolina, for the beginning of the 2013 season.

At the end of the regular 2012 season, Lil' Water Bassin' will have our first annual LWB Divisional Championship. Sportsman Living in association with Carolina Skiff, will be providing a Carolina Skiff Jonboat to be awarded to the LWB Divisional Champion. In the 2012 event, all of the LWB Membership fees ($25.00 per team) from the Georgia & Alabama Divisions, will be put together to fund the LWB Divisional Championship Payouts. To qualify from the Georgia Division, anglers must finish in the top 6 in tour points. To qualify from the Alabama Division, Teams must finish in the top 3 in tour points, and those 6 anglers will compete as individuals, along with Georgia's top 6, in the 2 day formatted Divisional Championship. One day on a Georgia Lake, and one day on an Alabama lake.

We welcome you to join Lil' Water Bassin', as we begin our new journey, to a higher destination.

P.S .... Awesome turnout for the 2011 Banquet. Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## LIPS

This is awesome


----------



## LIPS

we did not talk about the net deal last night.  I think they should be allowed?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> we did not talk about the net deal last night.  I think they should be allowed?



Nets will be allowed.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

*Don't Forget ...... About The "Constant Threat Baits $500.00 Pro Challenge".*

If an angler sweeps (wins) all 3 events on any of the 5 premier lakes on the LWB Ga. Schedule, a bonus of $500.00 will be up for grabs. If more than one angler pulls off this challenge, the $500.00 award would be divided equally.

To enter the Challenge, each angler must drop by Anglers Warehouse, to pick up a form that I have left there. http://anglerswarehouse.com/ "Please help us, to support those who support our sport". Take a look around the store, and let Jeremy or Ben know that Terry Lee sent you by there, to pick up a registration form to enter the Constant Threat Baits Pro Challenge.

Good Luck to everyone, on the Challenge.

P.S ..... The Georgia Jonboat Season Kicks Off In 3 Weeks. Come on out to Lake Juliette, and join Lil' Water Bassin' and Constant Threat Baits, as we strive to bring our sport to the next level.


----------



## Reminex

Great looking schedule, gonna hate not having a partner!  What will the entry fees be?  I saw the website said 50 per team, didnt know if this is still the case.


----------



## DOBCAngler

Won't be long now.  Let's fish!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Reminex said:


> Great looking schedule, gonna hate not having a partner!  What will the entry fees be?  I saw the website said 50 per team, didnt know if this is still the case.



$50.00 Per Boat is correct.


----------



## Cletus T.

Good luck with it Terry……sounds like a top notch tour if you ask me!!!!


----------



## TJBassin

Sorry I missed meeting other night Terry. Had to work way longer than expected. You carry a Class Act to everything you have done for Jon Boating. Look forward to this year. Gonna be hard to stay up with the young guns. Gonna give it my best. Appreciate all you have ever done for me over the years. See ya shortly and save motor for me if ya can. Thanks again bud.


----------



## Fishinagain

Where we puttin in at


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Cletus T. said:


> Good luck with it Terry……sounds like a top notch tour if you ask me!!!!



Thanks Cletus T. LWB appreciates the support that you have always given us, my friend!

LWB's new individual tour, as well as our Bama Division,  seems to have caught the interest of, a lot of anglers for the 2012 season. And, we have some dynamite support, from sponsors who believe in what our club is planning to achieve .

P.S ..... We are currently in the working stages, of another new project to be presented to the ever growing Jonboat Anglers of the state of Georgia. We will make the announcement of this project, in a few weeks.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

TJBassin said:


> Sorry I missed meeting other night Terry. Had to work way longer than expected. You carry a Class Act to everything you have done for Jon Boating. Look forward to this year. Gonna be hard to stay up with the young guns. Gonna give it my best. Appreciate all you have ever done for me over the years. See ya shortly and save motor for me if ya can. Thanks again bud.



Thanks for the kind words, and support of LWB, TJBassin. You my friend, are a staple in our club. We do indeed, have some young guns, who tote some very strong sticks. And that is very special to me, and very important to our sport.

Everything is done for the anglers of our sport, Theo. And, I know that you truly appreciate the efforts, put forth.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Fishinagain said:


> Where we puttin in at




All 2012 Lil' Water Bassin' Tour Events on Lake Juliette, will be launched out of the _*Holly Grove Ramp*_, as long as the lake's water level allows us to. LWB has used this format for 17 years because, not everyone owns a 25hp outboard. But, to those who do, you are allowed to use them.


----------



## Reminex

HAWGHUNNA said:


> All 2012 Lil' Water Bassin' Tour Events on Lake Juliette, will be launched out of the _*Holly Grove Ramp*_, as long as the lake's water level allows us to. LWB has used this format for 17 years because, not everyone owns a 25hp outboard. But, to those who do, you are allowed to use them.



For once....I WON'T be prayin for rain!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

REMEMBER ..... There's a 5 days off limits period for practice, prior to each LWB Ga. event.


----------



## Jerk

I would like to formally announce that North Carolina's division of LWB will be throwing our hat in the mix for the upcoming 2012 season rather than the 2013 season.  We probably won't be a huge club starting off, but you gotta' start somewhere!  Thanks to Hawghunna for the invite and I'm excited to lead the NC division forward.


----------



## dsims07

That's awesome man!


----------



## Fishinagain

Reminex said:


> For once....I WON'T be prayin for rain!


Don't worry they r still pumpin


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> I would like to formally announce that North Carolina's division of LWB will be throwing our hat in the mix for the upcoming 2012 season rather than the 2013 season.  We probably won't be a huge club starting off, but you gotta' start somewhere!  Thanks to Hawghunna for the invite and I'm excited to lead the NC division forward.



I told you guys, that our North Carolina Director/President is full off determination and enthusiasm. Glad to have y'all joining in for the 2012 season.

Now, we can press towards fully rigging out that Carolina Skiff Jon, that someone will win at the LWB Divisional Championship.

Thanks for believing, Jerk.


----------



## Jerk

NOW LET'S GET IT ON!!!!

Who's Bama's rep?


----------



## Brine

Just tried to view the GA website, and it says "Page Not Found"

Could you send me a PM when it's up? 

Thanks,
Brine


----------



## Reminex

Brine said:


> Just tried to view the GA website, and it says "Page Not Found"
> 
> Could you send me a PM when it's up?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brine



Try this one brine
http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/2012georgiatourschedule.htm


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Brine said:


> Just tried to view the GA website, and it says "Page Not Found"
> 
> Could you send me a PM when it's up?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brine



I corrected lwbga link .... PM Sent



Reminex said:


> Try this one brine
> http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/2012georgiatourschedule.htm



Thanks Remi.


----------



## Brine

Thanks fellers....


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


> NOW LET'S GET IT ON!!!!
> 
> Who's Bama's rep?



17 More days, and the gettin' it on will begin @ Lake Juliette.


The man in post # 18 of this thread, Daniel Sims is the LWBBama club director.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Lil' Water Bassin' is proud to announce that Akua Boat Fenders, have chosen to support our organization, throughout the 2012 season, and Federation Championship. Please Check out this new product @ .... http://www.akuaboatfenders.com/

P.S ..... The Championship Skiff, will come equipped with a set of The Akua Fiberglass Boat model Bumpers.

Thanks, Akua. Lil' Water Bassin' appreciates the support of, and belief in our organization.

Terry Lee


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Lil' Water Bassin' is thrilled to announce that, An Exclusive Swim Bait & Custom Rod Sponsorship for The 2012 Lil' Water Bassin' Federation Championship, has been agreed upon. Two (2) High Power Herring Swim Baits & A Custom High Power Herring Swim Bait Rod will be put together, offering LWB Members a chance to win the hottest Swim Bait Combo going. Please visit the HPH web site, for bait info .... http://fishatl.com/swimbait.html

Thanks Randall & Joel. LWB appreciates the support of, and belief in our organization, and championship.

Terry Lee


----------



## Reminex

HAWGHUNNA said:


> 17 More days, and the gettin' it on will begin @ Lake Juliette



Yeah, raining good down here tonight, I sure hope it slacks off! .... praying for Dames Ferry!


----------



## LIPS

Reminex said:


> Yeah, raining good down here tonight, I sure hope it slacks off! .... praying for Dames Ferry!



me too


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Reminex said:


> Yeah, raining good down here tonight, I sure hope it slacks off! .... praying for Dames Ferry!





LIPS said:


> me too



Have either of you dudes ever fished the Holly Grove area?

Those bass don't eat swim baits, off that dead grass that's on the other end of the pond in January, anyhoo


----------



## Reminex

Yes, when I can find the ramp anyway.  My go to holes are 30 minutes from holly grove.  Im just not familiar enough with the channel though as ive always been a passenger out of holly grove.
If I can make it im just hoping for dames ferry.   
Ill have my xr50's, jerkbaits, and 2" finesse worms like everyone else...maybe a deep running swimbait just for the heck of it.


----------



## Fishinagain

Reminex said:


> Yeah, raining good down here tonight, I sure hope it slacks off! .... praying for Dames Ferry!



quit prayin they r still punpin hooly grove it is


----------



## Fishinagain

Reminex said:


> Yes, when I can find the ramp anyway.  My go to holes are 30 minutes from holly grove.  Im just not familiar enough with the channel though as ive always been a passenger out of holly grove.
> If I can make it im just hoping for dames ferry.
> Ill have my xr50's, jerkbaits, and 2" finesse worms like everyone else...maybe a deep running swimbait just for the heck of it.



Good luck be careful


----------



## brandon hightower

yeah be carefull everyone i hear those chanel markers have moved or have been moved for some reason. im not gonna hurry out out there especially sine im in a fiberglass boat.


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Have either of you dudes ever fished the Holly Grove area?
> 
> Those bass don't eat swim baits, off that dead grass that's on the other end of the pond in January, anyhoo



I havent fished it since I was a kid.  10 years or better.  I went back that direction a good ways in this years JBAIT.  I dont care for it much.  I wont be throwing a swim bait either.  I just ordered my second ever swim bait from Randall.  The other one I have has only caught a few fish.  Got to work on that.

I will be throwing some new "secret baits" if they show.


----------



## LIPS

GOOD NEWS FOR LWB: Boat ramp is good.  Launced today and loaded with NO problems at Holly Grove ramp

BAD NEWS.  Lake is way down still.  Lots of dirt showing and still got a LONG way to go.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> GOOD NEWS FOR LWB: Boat ramp is good.  Launced today and loaded with NO problems at Holly Grove ramp!



Thanks for the report, LIPS.

Please try to get to the ramp a lil' early on January 7th guys. We have annual registration forms to fill out. And blast off will be done in flights of 5 boats per flight, according to registration order. There will be 30 second intervals between flights.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

January 1st 2012 ...... Is The Last Day For Practicing, Guys. 

See yawl boys on Saturday. 

Happy New Year, to all


----------



## LIPS

I had a good day today on Juliette.  Next week will probably be a goose egg though.


----------



## Shane B.

LIPS said:


> I had a good day today on Juliette.  Next week will probably be a goose egg though.


You right, I smoked em sun but the conditions were good and the ole thermometer is going to be plunging all week! if it takes more than 12lbs to win it would be great and a shock to me!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Ricky Johnson had the field of 15 covered at Lake Juliette, with his 5 fish limit of 17.33 pounds. R.J also had big fish @ 5.36.

Visit our web site for full results .... http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/tourneyresults.htm

ANNOUNCEMENT : SCHEDULE CHANGE ....

Due to High Falls Lake being scheduled to reopen in mid February, The Lil' Water Bassin' Georgia Tour will be @ Lake Varner on January 28th 2012.

The High Falls Lake event will be switched to the February 11th 2011 date.

Sorry about the schedule changes, and there will likely be more to come ..... with the current conditions of our lakes.


----------



## Reminex

HH you killed me with these 2 changes , I have a feeling Lucas is next!  2/11 was looking good for varner!
Horton not open yet?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Reminex said:


> HH you killed me with these 2 changes , I have a feeling Lucas is next!  2/11 was looking good for varner!
> Horton not open yet?



Sorry Reminex, Looks like you should be good to make High Falls on Feb. 11th, however. 

Horton is open but, I hear "ya need a 4x4 to launch". 

Let's hope that Lucas will have enough water to launch. We will not alter the schedule, unless we are forced to do so. We are doing all that we can, under the lake conditions that we are facing.


----------



## kevincarden

awesome job at julliette ricky....i have a 4x4 Hawghunna!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

kevincarden said:


> awesome job at julliette ricky....i have a 4x4 Hawghunna!



How tuff is the launching, right now?


----------



## kevincarden

I personally have not tried it. A friend of mine got stuck trying to launch in a 4x4 f250. Maybe this rain will help a bit.


----------



## Fast Phil

Good write up in the Athens Banner Herald on the 2011 Lil' Water season.  Click here


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Awesome coverage and great public relations for our club, sponsors, and 2011 Champions. 

Lil' Water Bassin' is very fortunate to be associated with people who are willing to go the extra mile, to help us with trying to grow our sport.

Thanks!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Please show your appreciation to the Wackem's - 2012 Lil' Water Bassin' Tour "Title Sponsor".

http://wackemcrazybaits.com/index.htm

I love using the Wackem Tader Bug as a trailer on my jigz!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LWB Georgia Tour will be @ Lake Varner on Saturday, January 28th. One angler per boat.

Club Info. available @ .... http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Check out our proposed new logo, and voice your opinion on it, please.

http://www.sportsmanliving.com/forum/showthread.php?121-Logo-for-Lil-Water-Bassin-Jonboat-Federation


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

HAWGHUNNA said:


> LWB Georgia Tour will be @ Lake Varner on Saturday, January 28th. One angler per boat.
> 
> Club Info. available @ .... http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/



Keith Howard takes over the LWB AOY lead, with the Varner win. Keith weighed in a 14.05 pounds, five fish limit & he also had big fish with a 6.29 pound large mouth.

David Pinner took second place with a 9.16 pound sack.


----------



## Steve78

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Keith Howard takes over the LWB AOY lead, with the Varner win. Keith weighed in a 14.05 pounds, five fish limit & he also had big fish with a 6.29 pound large mouth.
> 
> David Pinner took second place with a 9.16 pound sack.



What kind of turnout?? I wa gonna go to weigh in, but got busy.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Steve78 said:


> What kind of turnout?



We had our normal Varner turnout ..... 11 boats.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Check out our proposed new logo, and voice your opinion on it, please.
> 
> http://www.sportsmanliving.com/forum/showthread.php?121-Logo-for-Lil-Water-Bassin-Jonboat-Federation



We have decided that the first proposed logo design, is perfect to represent Lil' Water Bassin'. We appreciate everyone taking time to look, and we also appreciate everyone's opinion on it.


----------



## iTJLee

Bump!
Come join us for our 3rd stop of the year at High Falls this Saturday! It's not to late to get in the points race and come have some fun!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Gonna be good to get back out, on High Falls. Wish that I would have gotten to check it out, while the water level was way down.


----------



## clay38

*highfalls*

How did the tour go today did everyone make it in safe?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

clay38 said:


> How did the tour go today did everyone make it in safe?



Yes sir, everyone is safe. Ricky Johnson, continues to show out on us. He bested the field, with a 13 plus pound, 5 fish limit. Ricky also to down the big fish honors, with a 5 pound plus Large Mouth.

Full results soon. I'm beat, and gonna go out and play again tomorrow at Lake Horton.


----------



## dsims07

Conrats Ricky


----------



## clay38

Thats a pretty good day on highfalls.happy everyone made it in safe.thanks for the update.how was Horton today?any chance we could get together and fish there?? i want to learn that lake me and my wife fish it quit a bit but not alot a luck.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

clay38 said:


> Thats a pretty good day on highfalls.happy everyone made it in safe.thanks for the update.how was Horton today?any chance we could get together and fish there?? i want to learn that lake me and my wife fish it quit a bit but not alot a luck.



It is extremely tuff for me to get a Saturday off work, nowadayz! We may be able to get together one Sunday, after church to give Horton a shot.

P.S ..... Full results from High Falls have been posted. http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/tourneyresults.htm .... I've got to shake the funk monkey off my back, and start catchin' some fish during our tourneys


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

As some of you guys may know, Bill Jordan Taxidermy has agreed to sponsor the LWB Georgia Jonboat Championship. The 2012 Champion will receive one (1) free Large Mouth Bass mount.

Please check out some of Bill's awesome work here ...... http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.103735323010069.1715.100001208053638&type=3


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

We will be @ Lake Lucas, on March 3rd. Come on and join the one man per boat tourney, and have some fun.


----------



## Lawnmowerman

HAWGHUNNA said:


> We will be @ Lake Lucas, on March 3rd. Come on and join the one man per boat tourney, and have some fun.



 whether i catch a single fish or not
really gonna try to make this one Terry,,, man has the year got off to a lightning fast pace,,,


----------



## Lawnmowerman

Well, you aint gotta worry about pre-fishin none,,,


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Lawnmowerman said:


> Well, you aint gotta worry about pre-fishin none,,,



You are correct.

Since the lake open on the Friday before the tourney, nobody will be allowed a practice day ..... on this particular event.


----------



## Lawnmowerman

*Lucas*



HAWGHUNNA said:


> We will be @ Lake Lucas, on March 3rd. Come on and join the one man per boat tourney, and have some fun.



Dropped a little over $125 at BPS last night. Got the BPS Pro Qualifier reel on sale for $79, then $15 off a trade in reel, several "accessories,,,

I'm soo there,,


----------



## Lawnmowerman

*Lucas*

Man, they sure need to change the weather forecast for Saturday,,!!
My lil tin boat aint made for severe thunderstorms,,


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Lawnmowerman said:


> Man, they sure need to change the weather forecast for Saturday,,!!
> My lil tin boat aint made for severe thunderstorms,,



This crazy weather has been the trend, thus far for LWB Tourneys.

I'll be surprised if it don't snow!


----------



## Lawnmowerman

*March 3rd Lucas weather,,,*



HAWGHUNNA said:


> This crazy weather has been the trend, thus far for LWB Tourneys.
> 
> I'll be surprised if it don't snow!



I know that's right Terry.
Guess I'll have to pack a suitcase of clothes and pick em out as the day goes on.
I gotta fish Lucas,,,,,
I'll drag out my rain coat, and my coveralls,,,
Heck, may need them both,,!!


----------



## Lawnmowerman

Gotta let yall have this one.
Mama's 74th Birthday is Saturday and they are wanting to go eat at 3:00.

The lake aint been fished in 4 months, so yall should load em up,,!!


----------



## Lawnmowerman

*Lucas*

Terry, I won't be able to make the party because of Mama's Birthday, but I will be on the lake some time or another.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Lawnmowerman said:


> Terry, I won't be able to make the party because of Mama's Birthday, but I will be on the lake some time or another.



We have to keep our priorities straight, my friend. Tell your mom, happy birthday from LWB.

Maybe you can make the next one.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Billy Carpenter took down the win @ Lucas on Saturday, with a 14.77 pound limit. Billy also had big bass (5.51).

Lil' Water Bassin' Georgia will be at Lake Horton on March 24th 2012.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LWB Ga. - One Angler per boat tour, will be at Lake Horton on March 24th.

Today (Sunday, March 18th) is the final day for practice.


----------



## LIPS

I will be there. But might be my last one this year. Looks like I will be working Saturdays again.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> I will be there. But might be my last one this year. Looks like I will be working Saturdays again.



I appreciate the support that you have shown to the club.


----------



## LIPS

Sure. I have enjoyed fishing. Lwb has some stand up anglers and men. I hope I get to make most of them that's left. I was looking forward to the big tournament in october


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> I was looking forward to the big tournament in October



The JBA Top 3 teams, could have been in the LWB Federation Championship in October 

You do remember our conversation, back before the season started ..... Right?

That may be a move to seriously think about, and bring before the JBA members for the 2013 season. There's room for an LWB team formatted club, in the Federation .

There is a wealthy purse and awesome prizes being built up, for the big one.


----------



## Jerk




----------



## LIPS

Thanks but most NBA is fishing lwb anyway


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> Thanks but most NBA is fishing lwb anyway



BUT ...... Being the key word!

And I have not seen Colby or Shaq,  on the LWB tour yet 

P.S ..... I was thinking about guys, who only get to compete on Sundays, having an opportunity to make the event. Such as yourself, in the very near future. That being said, it looks like no angler in the JBA's top 6 anglers will make the show through LWB Ga.(as of yourself not getting to finish the season out).


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Jerk said:


>





MO CLUBS = MO FEDERATION MEMBERS = MO MONEY


----------



## Jerk

HAWGHUNNA said:


> MO CLUBS = MO FEDERATION MEMBERS = MO MONEY



I hear ya' brother!  Hence, the celebration!!!!  Bring em on!


----------



## LIPS

C you guys tomorrow!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Lil' Water Bassin' Georgia's One On One tour, continues on April 14th @ Lake Juliette - We will launch from the Holly Grove Ramp.


----------



## LIPS

- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - there.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - there.



Does this mean ...... u r in?


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Does this mean ...... u r in?



Lol all I said was see you there


----------



## LIPS

Bump. Lets go fishing!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I'm so ready

It's a lil' bitter sweet for T.J, though. He landed a job today, and will have to work on Saturdays. At least, until his 60 day trial is over. Almost wish that we had scheduled this trail for Sunday events.


----------



## LIPS

Looks like you need to foe next year. Might get memberships too since dates for other clubs are on same day?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Congrats to Daniel Standridge on the Juliette win. And Keith Howard and Ricky Johnson on their tie for big fish.

Next up on the one man tour ..... High Falls Lake on May 5th 2012.


----------



## Corey

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Congrats to Daniel Standridge on the Juliette win. And Keith Howard and Ricky Johnson on their tie for big fish.
> 
> Next up on the one man tour ..... High Falls Lake on May 5th 2012.



I heard it was tuff so how much weight did it take to 
Win?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Corey said:


> I heard it was tuff so how much weight did it take to
> Win?



Bout 11.50

Been very busy, I will get full results posted soon.


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Bout 11.50
> 
> Been very busy, I will get full results posted soon.



work stinks dont it.....


----------



## LIPS

Dear hawghunna employer. Please accept my time off request for HG so he may post results. Lol


----------



## Corey

Mine two.


----------



## LIPS

Hey Terry. If you get a second can you rattle of the top 6. And points. Anxious to see what the win did for my points


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/tourneyresults.htm


----------



## LIPS

Last updated at Horton. Juliette is not there


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> Last updated at Horton. Juliette is not there



It is on my computer


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> It is on my computer



Its good now. Thanks hawghunna.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Lips takes down the high falls win. Congratulations on back to back wins!


----------



## LIPS

Thanks. As always had a good day fish with the lwb gang.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> Thanks. As always hadt a good day fish with the lwb gang.


Gang is not very big these days. But, I appreciate the guys who continue to show up and support our club.


----------



## LIPS

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Gang is not very big these days. But, I appreciate the guys who continue to show up and support our club.



I'm glad to be a part of LWB! I'm having the most fun I've had fishing with you guys and jba then I have ever had.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Me too. Can't wait til October, to get together with the NC & ALA. LWB Gang, for the first annual  John boat Federation Championship.

By the way ... more sponsorship announcements coming soon.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Lake Varner this Saturday. We will fish from safe light til 2:00. Get there early, please.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Lil' Water Bassin' has changed this Saturday's tournament. We will fish at lake Lucas instead of Lake Varner. Sorry for any inconveniences.

We plan to fish from 6:30 til 3:00.


----------



## LIPS

That sux!!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> That sux!!!



Yes, it does. Sorry Daniel.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Horton is very low. However, we plan on trying to launch there on Saturday.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

Fished it last Saturday... launched out without too much effort and saw eight other boats out there. I'll see ya'll Saturday!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Thanks for the report rr. We should have a decent turnout. A couple of the LAB Name division teams are coming over.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Congratulations to Rattlin Rogue for winning the Horton event, with 15 pounds.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LWB - Ga. Division, will be at Lake Lucus on September 1st 2012. If there's enough water in the lake, to launch a boat.

I will try to find someone that can let me know, what the lake condition is, tomorrow.


----------



## Reminex

I can find out about Lucas, and let you know friday morning HH.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Lucas is 9 feet low. Gravel has been added, and I'm being told, that boats can be launched, using care.

LWB will go ahead and fish Lucas, as scheduled.


----------



## Reminex

I will try to check for you still friday HH, Last year the lake was way down and boats had launched, but it would have been impossible for some of these bigger rigs to launch, I dont care how much gravel you add.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Okay. Thanks.


----------



## Reminex

Sorry but i Didnt make it, gl to all in the morning


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

It's very difficult to launch at Lake Lucas. Everyone without four wheel drive, got stuck .... at least once.

Congratulations to Keith Howard on the win, and big fish.


----------

